# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  In which region of the world did your blood type originate?

## firetown

I have been looking into this for years but do need more data on it.
So far I have the following:

*O Positive*

All indications show Africa as the source.

*A Positive*

Usually people say Europe, but Armenia and Assyria show up also high in A positive blood. Assyria is high for A2 which
also Tutankhamun had. So the jury is out on this one, but I actually tend to look at the Fertile Crescent as a potential
point of origin. And then the Andaman Islanders and Blackfoot Indians appear to be the highest in A positive blood.


*B Positive*

The Himalaya region seems very high. And likely is the point of origin. It is also interesting that most native
American tribes are 100 percent O positive, yet the Inuits have significant B positive frequencies as well.
And the Inuits replaced the original Proto-Eskimos around 1,000 years ago which were likely blood type O.
B is likely the newest of the alleles creating the AB later than that. The fact that AB is the newest blood type
shows a strong likelihood that in fact blood type B came after O and A.

*AB Positive*

This one is a puzzle as it came when the first B mixed with an A. What is interesting is a study of 55 ancient Hebrew 
remains where more than half turned out blood type AB. Positive or negative has not been indicated in the study:

Blood types of the ancient Hebrews

*O Negative*

It seems that wherever rh negative blood is high, so is blood type O. Be it amongst the Celts, the Basques or the Rhone Valley Walsers. Looking back in time, Sumer might be the place of origin. But more studies are needed as we only have indications at this point.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AvjOeApKcI

*A Negative*

Here we go again: Is it Armenia, Assyria or Europe. Or did O negative tribes with Sumerian ancestry simply make it to Europe and mix with
A positive Europeans to produce A negative blood?

*B Negative*

Since the original blood type B people from the Nepal region were likely all B positive, there is not doubt that B negative blood 
first came up when a B positive person had a child with an O negative one.

*AB Negative*

Again, a blood type A and blood type B person mixing with both carrying the D negative at least recessively was when the first person with AB negative blood was created. Where? You tell me!



I am interested in more data and thoughts on this. And I am also interested in where people here may think or can pinpoint origin of their 
individual blood type. And what is also of great interest to me are haplogroup frequencies of those sharing the same blood types.

----------


## Gitte

B positive here. Not any ancestry from the himalayas though, as far as I know (and it's very unlikely)

----------


## firetown

> B positive here. Not any ancestry from the himalayas though, as far as I know (and it's very unlikely)


Not talking *recent* ancestry here. :)

----------


## Gitte

> Not talking *recent* ancestry here. :)


Even then it isn't exactly likely and normal.

----------


## Boreas

map_of_A_blood_allele.gif


As a B, I am blood minorty in here, same as politic and religious cases.

----------


## firetown

> Even then it isn't exactly likely and normal.


Blood type B used to be absent from ancient Europe:
https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...ght=blood+type
Where did it come from?

----------


## Milan.M

I'm O positive,what do you know about it?

----------


## Ziober

I am 
AB-
Basque? I had heard basques are mostly RH -

----------


## Ziober

Switzerland have the most AB- frecuency, with 2% so...

In the other hand Zimbawe (0.01) Mongolia with 0.04 and asiatics in general have low frecuency.

----------


## noman

B+ :) My Homeland is Kashmir.

----------


## Gitte

> B+ :) My Homeland is Kashmir.


See, for you it's 'normal' to have that bloodgroup.

----------


## Minty

I am O negative

----------


## firetown

> I am 
> AB-
> Basque? I had heard basques are mostly RH -


Not mostly, but a lot. Around 1 in 3 Basques are and it is getting less. But a few thousand years ago, it was likely mostly.

----------


## firetown

> I am O negative


That would be very rare considering the ancestry mentioned in your profile. :)

----------


## noman

> See, for you it's 'normal' to have that bloodgroup.


Yep! It's very interesting. I am just curious if haplogroup has anything to do with blood group.

----------


## firetown

> Yep! It's very interesting. I am just curious if haplogroup has anything to do with blood group.


 There are strong correlations. Men with y-DNA R1b for example tend to have higher percentages of rh negatives than the European average. And when you look at haplogroups exclusively in Southeast Asia, you will likely find very few rh negatives amongst them.

----------


## Jovialis

https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post525951

Here's mine.

----------


## firetown

> https://www.eupedia.com/forum/thread...l=1#post525951
> 
> Here's mine.


Your phenotype.

A0+-
A0++
AA+-
AA++

?

----------


## Jovialis

> Your phenotype.
> A0+-
> A0++
> AA+-
> AA++
> ?


idk tbh, I got my info from when I called the blood center, because they never sent my card. She said A+ over the phone, and they're re-sending it. She also said my blood saved the lives of 3 people :)

----------


## firetown

> idk tbh, I got my info from when I called the blood center, because they never sent my card. She said A+ over the phone, and are re-sending it. She also said my blood saved the lives of 3 people :)


Very cool. If you know your parents' blood types, it might give a clue to the phenotype. Like if one parent is O for example, you will carry that recessively. As you would the rh negative blood factor if either of your parents is rh negative.

----------


## firetown

> See, for you it's 'normal' to have that bloodgroup.


Just to clarify: Most B people in Europe are BO. Around 8 percent BO. "Pure" B is much tougher to find. Only around 0.36 percent in Europe are. So the gene frequency of the B allele is much rarer than the phenotype frequency.
(More here: Genotype distributions in Europe)

----------


## shinyDust

I'm O Negative and my homeland is albania.
What does this imply about my ancestry?

----------


## firetown

> I'm O Negative and my homeland is albania.
> What does this imply about my ancestry?


Looking at your y-DNA R1b, Indo-European ancestry comes to mind. Yamnaya expansions are likely responsible for high Rh(D) negative frequencies in much of Europe. That's ignoring the ancient ones turning into Proto-Basques way before that.
According to Matthieson, around 65% of Mesolithic hunter-gatherers would have been type O, compared to around 40% in present-day Europeans, and around 40% of Steppe-ancestry individuals would have been Rh-.
667e1c0f39ef508db7579f9acc8a4457.jpg
_(That image shows percentages of Rh(D) positives)
_http://www.firetown.com/2017/11/06/h...s-rh-negative/

----------


## Archetype0ne

I am 0- as well, and I am an Albanian from North Macedonia.

The only thing I know about 0- is that I can donate blood to anyone, but can only receive blood from fellow 0-.

I personally doubt blood groups originated with a specific peoples or in a specific location.

----------


## drsibel

my blood type is AO(-)
my mother is A+
my father is O-

----------


## Das

A+
............................

----------


## kuzmosi

Well, I'm BB Rh+ from Hungary. My wife is BB Rh+ too.

----------


## domogled

Tested for the bloodtype was compulsory back in my home country when at the age of 14 I had my first identity card issued and a blood sample taken for analysis. They were providing back then only the blood type and nothing anout the Rhesus factor. So I knew I have O type. Years later, out of curiosity I had the RH done too which came as negative, so I'm type o negative.
Few weeks ago Sequencing offered me a prediction based on the 23andme v5 chip rawdata I uploaded there. They thought I am B+ :))

----------


## firetown

> Tested for the bloodtype was compulsory back in my home country when at the age of 14 I had my first identity card issued and a blood sample taken for analysis. They were providing back then only the blood type and nothing anout the Rhesus factor. So I knew I have O type. Years later, out of curiosity I had the RH done too which came as negative, so I'm type o negative.
> Few weeks ago Sequencing offered me a prediction based on the 23andme v5 chip rawdata I uploaded there. They thought I am B+ :))


Wow, so much for that. Did they inform you about your secretor status? I am assuming it must be non-secretor if they had to guess your blood type.

----------


## Wheal

I think 
I am A+ 
husband O+
Son #1 O+
Son #2 O-

If I understand correctly, to have one son positive and one son negative, 
My husband must be OO+-
and I must be AO+-

I know that my father's brother was O- So I would have gotten a negative from my father and positive from my mother

I was given rhogam after the birth of my first son.

----------


## firetown

> I think 
> I am A+ 
> husband O+
> Son #1 O+
> Son #2 O-
> 
> If I understand correctly, to have one son positive and one son negative, 
> My husband must be OO+-
> and I must be AO+-
> ...


Why did they administer Rhogam? Are you sure you're A+?

----------


## Wheal

I'm not sure about why they gave Rhogam other than the doctor said that it was to make sure I didn't have a reaction to another baby. If I remember correctly, my mom's sister lost several babies because of Rh factor.

And I am fairly sure I am positive, but the last time I was blood typed was longer ago than 38 years, and I may have gotten results mixed up. I will let you know after I'm retested.

----------


## firetown

> And I am fairly sure I am positive,


I bet you're not. They had to at least assume you are Rh negative in order to administer Rhogam.

----------


## Angela

> I think 
> I am A+ 
> husband O+
> Son #1 O+
> Son #2 O-
> 
> If I understand correctly, to have one son positive and one son negative, 
> My husband must be OO+-
> and I must be AO+-
> ...


I'm A+ as well. That's the riskier one for Covid, right, or am I misremembering.

----------


## Wheal

I think my husband and I had covid last February. We went to San Antonio last Feb for a conference when it was first starting to appear. They asked the employees from China to not come because of covid. At that time though, there was more frequent travel to and from their facilities in China. There were about 1000 at his conference and about half came down with .. something, flu-like. I didn't participate in any of the conference activities but still caught whatever it was, some where hospitalized a week or two later with what ever it was we all had.

When I was in my 20's I worked at a hospital and we were all blood typed. I was A+ (possibly B+) with a small c negative. I think I remember that the c stood for Coombs? 

My mother kept a list of what my siblings reported as their blood types. Some were B some where A, which would make her AB. At the time, she and I talked about that some of the A's or B's were wrong because she didn't think she was AB, but either A or B. That conversation was probably 35-40 years ago though so I just don't remember which she thought she was.

My husband's parents are both O+.

----------


## firetown

> I'm A+ as well. That's the riskier one for Covid, right, or am I misremembering.


There are now several studies out there and some show B and AB at higher risk, but the original ones from Wuhan, NYP/CUIMC and Columbia appear to agree on blood type A (shown in the 2 latter to be A*+*) to be at elevated risk.




> In this study we found evidence for association between blood groups and COVID-19. Using data from NYP/CUIMC, we found the odds of COVID-19 positive vs negative test results were increased in blood groups A and decreased in blood groups O, consistent with previous results from Wuhan and Shenzhen. While Rh negative blood types are rare, we find evidence of association only for Rh positive blood groups. Though few AB individuals were included in our cohort, we discovered a new significant odds decrease for AB blood groups. In a meta-analysis of our data with data from Wuhan and Shenzhen reported by Zhao et al., we found a new significant COVID-19 odds increase for B blood groups compared to the general population. We demonstrated that the associations we found were not explained by confounding due to several known risk factors. Our results replicate previously-discovered associations between A and O blood groups and COVID-19, and we show novel associations between B, AB, and Rh blood groups.


https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...73v1.full_.pdf

There is a new one out with a much larger cohort which I will post as soon as I'll get to it.

----------


## firetown

> I think my husband and I had covid last February. We went to San Antonio last Feb for a conference when it was first starting to appear. They asked the employees from China to not come because of covid. At that time though, there was more frequent travel to and from their facilities in China. There were about 1000 at his conference and about half came down with .. something, flu-like. I didn't participate in any of the conference activities but still caught whatever it was, some where hospitalized a week or two later with what ever it was we all had.
> 
> When I was in my 20's I worked at a hospital and we were all blood typed. I was A+ (possibly B+) with a small c negative. I think I remember that the c stood for Coombs? 
> 
> My mother kept a list of what my siblings reported as their blood types. Some were B some where A, which would make her AB. At the time, she and I talked about that some of the A's or B's were wrong because she didn't think she was AB, but either A or B. That conversation was probably 35-40 years ago though so I just don't remember which she thought she was.
> 
> My husband's parents are both O+.


There is always the chance to have a weak expression. You can be AB, but have a weak expression of either the A or B allele making you show as B or A respectively in some of the tests. The same goes for the D (Rh): It is possible you have a weak D expression, but were typed as d (Rh negative) in the test they performed during your pregnancy.

----------


## firetown

> My mother kept a list of what my siblings reported as their blood types. Some were B some where A, which would make her AB. At the time, she and I talked about that some of the A's or B's were wrong because she didn't think she was AB, but either A or B. That conversation was probably 35-40 years ago though so I just don't remember which she thought she was.


Why does she have to be AB? Is your father confirmed O?

----------


## Wheal

Yes, my father was confirmed 0+.

----------


## Wheal

The results are in, I am A+

----------


## kingjohn

I am A+ like mom🤔
anyway i don't think there is a connection
Between geographical area and the blood type
For example: A+ is very high in scandinavia but it is also very high in australia abourigines
I believe the distribution of the different blood types is random🤔

----------


## Wanderer

I am B+
Dont know where it originates from

----------


## firetown

> The results are in, I am A+


I still don't understand why they administered Rhogam.

----------


## Fleurdelys

I am O negative, and I would tend to think like you that it is a Western European thing related to the population with high percentage of R1b.

I come from one of the most R1b populations in the world. According to French Canadian genealogy y-dna databases, 70 to 80% of the men here are R1b and the haplogroups are all very ancient in France. We are descended from medieval French peoples, not from modern Frenchs. Half are R-L51, but there are also a lot of R-U152 (Gauls), R-L21 (Normandy, french Brittany, UK), R-U106 (Paris region), the Basque subclade (Aquitaine) and others.

In second position comes the I1 (mainly the Normans ancestors names), J2, G, some I2 like my father but it's rare. There is no R1a. 

My maternal grand-father was R-L21, ancestor from French Brittany, which is a  celtic  zone were O bloodgroup is very prevalent and rhesus negative almost as high as in Basque Country. But there could be also something in my  british  dna that carry this O negative gene (I’m 1/3 british).

(Amerindian admixture is only 1% or less on average, and I have none).

----------


## firetown

> My maternal grand-father was R-L21, ancestor from French Brittany, which is a � celtic � zone were O bloodgroup is very prevalent and rhesus negative almost as high as in Basque Country.


I have yet to see a study from that region. Do you have one available?

----------


## Angela

I was wrong. I'm B+.

----------


## torzio

> The results are in, I am A+


we are similar in blood types for family members..........

myself and my mother are A+

Wife and all my sons are A-

father was O+

sister is O

Grandsons are all A- ...........like there father

----------


## Duarte

My father: O+
My mother: A+
Me: A+
My son: A-
My wife: A-

----------


## italouruguayan

Me : O+

My wife : O-

My son : O+

----------


## kingjohn

Me: A+
Mother: A+
Father: O-

----------


## bigsnake49

> I was wrong. I'm B+.


Ha, join the club! I am also a B+, my wife is a B-, son is a B+. I am not sure what my daughter is but I think B+. If I remember my wife was given Rhogam during her pregnancy with our son.

----------


## mount123

> I am 0- as well, and I am an Albanian from North Macedonia.
> 
> The only thing I know about 0- is that I can donate blood to anyone, but can only receive blood from fellow 0-.
> 
> I personally doubt blood groups originated with a specific peoples or in a specific location.


I am 0 negative too. My dad is 0 negative and all of his brothers as well. We are active blood donors in our community. 

I agree with you but it seems to be a weird obsession some people have.

----------


## firetown

> I agree with you but it seems to be a weird obsession some people have.


Let him who is without obsessions cast the first stone.

----------


## firetown

> I personally doubt blood groups originated with a specific peoples or in a specific location.


Let's assume for a minute that blood type B was the most recent one to come about (aside from AB of course which is a result of A and B antigens coming together.

How did B magically appear on several continents if there wasn't one point of origin?

----------


## brianco

According to the American Red Cross, the following statistics show the most common blood types in the U.S.:
African American: 47% O-positive, 24% A-positive, and 18% B-positive
Latin American: 53% O-positive, 29% A-positive, and 9% B-positive
Asian: 39% O-positive, 27% A-positive, and 25% B-positive
Caucasian: 37% O-positive, 33% A-positive, and 9% B-positive

I am B+

----------


## firetown

> According to the American Red Cross, the following statistics show the most common blood types in the U.S.:
> African American: 47% O-positive, 24% A-positive, and 18% B-positive
> Latin American: 53% O-positive, 29% A-positive, and 9% B-positive
> Asian: 39% O-positive, 27% A-positive, and 25% B-positive
> Caucasian: 37% O-positive, 33% A-positive, and 9% B-positive
> I am B+


That's cool.
But the people of the US are not a genetic tribe.

----------


## Maciamo

Sorry to disappoint you Firetown, but ABO blood types evolved millions of years ago and are shared with other primates. Chimpanzees have been found thus far to have primarily type A blood, with type O less commonly. Gorillas appear to be exclusively type B. Orangutans express all three blood types. Macaques have all three blood types. I couldn't find data for other species, but it appears that most Old World monkeys exhibit all three ABO types. 

In human it is natural selection due to local endemic disease or historical epidemics (e.g. cholera, plague) that shaped the ABO frequencies.

The Rhesus blood type is also shared with other primates. Gorillas have even been found to have more than two RH genes (source), so a more complex system than in humans.

----------


## firetown

> Sorry to disappoint you Firetown, but ABO blood types evolved millions of years ago and are shared with other primates. Chimpanzees have been found thus far to have primarily type A blood, with type O less commonly. Gorillas appear to be exclusively type B. Orangutans express all three blood types. Macaques have all three blood types. I couldn't find data for other species, but it appears that most Old World monkeys exhibit all three ABO types. 
> 
> In human it is natural selection due to local endemic disease or historical epidemics (e.g. cholera, plague) that shaped the ABO frequencies.
> 
> The Rhesus blood type is also shared with other primates. Gorillas have even been found to have more than two RH genes (source), so a more complex system than in humans.


You are right about the primates.
However, there is absolutely no established timeline in terms of how those blood types evolved in humans over time.
As for the Rh factor:
I have previously stated that the gene deletion of the D could have occurred multiple times in multiple species numerous times in various places.

----------


## Coriolan

Has anyone checked the blood types of Paleolithic DNA samples? What's the geographic distribution very different from today?

----------


## firetown

> Has anyone checked the blood types of Paleolithic DNA samples? What's the geographic distribution very different from today?


We finally have some information on the Neanderthals.
cisAB stands out:

Untitled.png

So does Partial D:

journal.pone_.0254175.g003-1-1.jpg

https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...eanderthals-2/

----------


## Silesian

> We finally have some information on the Neanderthals.
> cisAB stands out:
> Untitled.png
> So does Partial D:
> journal.pone_.0254175.g003-1-1.jpg
> https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...eanderthals-2/


. Any wonder why Steppe, Yamnaya, could have picked up this mutation besides the cholesterol gene. AE Mourant also shows A2 blood type the highest among Sammi people's.

----------


## firetown

> . Any wonder why Steppe, Yamnaya, could have picked up this mutation besides the cholesterol gene. AE Mourant also shows A2 blood type the highest among Sammi people's.


It could have something to do with the mutation surviving and thriving in that region. The Rh protein is believed to assist in transporting Oxygen and CO2 so being in the Black Sea region may have been beneficial to those lacking it. Even today, most of the tribes known to be high in Rh negative frequencies appear to be located near the sea.
I didn't know about the Sami being high in A2, but remember King Tut was A2 and it is high among Assyrians.

----------


## Silesian

> It could have something to do with the mutation surviving and thriving in that region. The Rh protein is believed to assist in transporting Oxygen and CO2 so being in the Black Sea region may have been beneficial to those lacking it. Even today, most of the tribes known to be high in Rh negative frequencies appear to be located near the sea.
> I didn't know about the Sami being high in A2, but remember King Tut was A2 and it is high among Assyrians.


It's an odd mutation I was thinking about the oxygen, uptake 1) the severe dust blowing on the Steppe or 2) helping breathe with Yersinia pestis-just speculation. The cult I was in, forbid any vaccine serum made with blood. Before we were married we took a test to rule out incompatibility; fortunate we were both the same, no need for a rhogam shot, had three children without any spontaneous fetal abortion

Assyrians (Christians--Grugni et al 2012) are high in R1b-Z2105-L584+
About King Tut A2 and his meteoric iron dagger(Hittite?); have you seen the 5000YBP+/- Yamnaya/Afanasievo and Catacombe R1b Kurgan iron artifacts?

My paternal is-(z2110) clade of R1b_z2109 paternal Kurgans in Ukraine and Russia(aka Yamnaya 5000ybp+/-)

Myself Arh-
Wife Orh-
Son#1 Arh-
Son#2 Arh-
Son#3 orh-(Ao+Oo)rh-

----------


## Silesian

delete double

----------


## firetown

> It's an odd mutation I was thinking about the oxygen, uptake 1) the severe dust blowing on the Steppe or 2) helping breathe with Yersinia pestis-just speculation. The cult I was in, forbid any vaccine serum made with blood. Before we were married we took a test to rule out incompatibility; fortunate we were both the same, no need for a rhogam shot, had three children without any spontaneous fetal abortion
> 
> Assyrians (Christians--Grugni et al 2012) are high in R1b-Z2105-L584+
> About King Tut A2 and his meteoric iron dagger(Hittite?); have you seen the 5000YBP+/- Yamnaya/Afanasievo and Catacombe R1b Kurgan iron artifacts?
> 
> My paternal is-(z2110) clade of R1b_z2109 paternal Kurgans in Ukraine and Russia(aka Yamnaya 5000ybp+/-)
> 
> Myself Arh-
> Wife Orh-
> ...


Thank you for filling in some of the blanks and drawing my attention into a direction I was previously unfamiliar with.
I haven't seen the artifacts but always thought some of those could have been in the possession of Tut's family for many generations and possibly been brought to Egypt from very far away.
Both of my grandmothers were from Silesia. One from Upper and one from Lower Silesia.
I am also AO Rh-.
So far, I have been looking at the Khvalynsk and Samara cultures as ancestors to the Yamnaya.



> Recent genetic studies have shown that *males of the Khvalynsk culture carried primarily the paternal haplogroup R1b*, although a few samples of R1a, I2a2, Q1a and J has been detected. They belonged to the Western Steppe Herder (WSH) cluster, which is a mixture of Eastern Hunter-Gatherer (EHG) and Caucasian Hunter-Gatherer (CHG) ancestry. This admixture appears to have happened on the eastern Pontic–Caspian steppe around 5,000 BC.


https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...e-frequencies/

We can also look at oher Yamnaya offspring like the Saka.
1024px-Аржаан_-_2.jpg
Hairpin_with_deer_on_top_burial_mound_Arzhan_(VIII.-VII._B.C.)_Tuva_(detail).jpg
1024px-6._Pectorale_burial_mound_Arzhan_(VIII._-_VII._B._C.)_Tuva.jpg
8._Akinak_(dagger)_bural_mound_Arzhan_(VIII.-VII._B.C.)_Tuva.jpg

Arzhan kurgan and early Saka artifacts, dated to 8-7th century BCE


Arzhan kurgan and early Saka artifacts, dated to 8-7th century BCE




Here is something else that gotten my attention:
*Kurgans in Poland[edit]*
Memorial of the Battle of Varna, which took place on 10 November 1444 near Varna, Bulgaria. The facade of the mausoleum is built into the side of an ancient Thracian tomb.
Kurgan building has a long history in Poland. The Polish word for kurgan is _kopiec_ or _kurhan_. Some excavated kurgans in Poland:

Burial mounds of the Unetice culture include fourteen kurgans dated to 2000–1800 BC[24]Kraśnik Neolithic (Stone Age) kurhansTombs at Pleśnik[25]Trawiasta Buczyna — hundreds of stone kurhans dated to 1200–1000 BCSkalbmierz has kurgans dated 4000 BC.[26]Zambrow[27]Mounds at Jawczyce were described by Bishop Nankerus in 1322. Kurgan mounds dated to the Neolithic or Bronze Age included a burial of an elderly person, probably male. Some weapons and pottery fragments were also found in the tomb.[28]Near Sieradz a tomb dated to the Trzciniec culture of c. 1500 BC contains a man and woman buried together.A kurgan burial site at Łubna-Jakusy and a kurgan cremation near Guciów are examples of Trzciniec culture of c. 1500 BC.The Krakus Mound is located in Kraków. Legend says it is the burial place of Krakus, founder of the city.Wanda Mound, burial place of the daughter of Krakus, is located in Kraków.Piłakno near Mrągowo, excavated in 1988, is an example of west Baltic kurhan culture.[29]In Bełchatow there is a pagan temple built upon a kurgan. Dating of this structure awaited results of carbon 14 tests in 2001.[30]The mound called _Kopiec Tatarski_ at Przemyśl is triangular in shape, 10 meters in length, and pointing east. In 1869, T. Żebrawski found bones and ancient coins. In 1958, A. Kunysz found skulls and bones and medieval ceramics. a structure called _Templum S. Leonardi_ was constructed around 1534 on top of the mound; it was destroyed in World War II._Kopiec Esterki_ was erected in the 14th century by Casimir III of Poland for his deceased wife.Burial tomb of Władysław III of Poland (died in 1444), part of the Memorial of the Battle of Varna build in 1924 in Varna, Bulgaria. The tomb was dug into an ancient Thracian kurgan (tumulus, burial mound).Kościuszko Mound in Kraków was completed in November 1823 as a memorial to Tadeusz KościuszkoThe Union of Lublin Mound was completed in Lviv in 1980. Artificial mound in modern-day Ukraine.A Mound of Immortality was constructed to honor poet Adam Mickiewicz in 1898._Kopiec Wyzwolenia_ (Mound of Liberation) commemorates the 250th anniversary of the passage of the Polish Hussars through the city of Piekary Śląskie under John III Sobieski. It was completed in 1937.[31]Piłsudski's Mound in Kraków honors Polish general and politician Józef Piłsudski.

----------


## Mmiikkii

> I have been looking into this for years but do need more data on it.
> So far I have the following:
> 
> *O Positive*
> 
> All indications show Africa as the source.
> 
> *A Positive*
> 
> ...


I think it's very interesting seeing the Fertile Crescent as the place were A expanded in modern times. Since those studies that claim there was a diet for each type, talked about us as liking cereals and vegetables.

B appearing in the Himalayas... As far as I'm concerned, it seems weird, since the Himalayas are not really known for expanding people to the outside. I will bet for other mountains in Western Asia. Since is in South Asia(and to some extent Russia) where most B exists.

I also say that because AB turned out to be in Israel, which is in the same aria.

----------


## firetown

> I think it's very interesting seeing the Fertile Crescent as the place were A expanded in modern times. Since those studies that claim there was a diet for each type, talked about us as liking cereals and vegetables.
> B appearing in the Himalayas... As far as I'm concerned, it seems weird, since the Himalayas are not really known for expanding people to the outside. I will bet for other mountains in Western Asia. Since is in South Asia(and to some extent Russia) where most B exists.
> I also say that because AB turned out to be in Israel, which is in the same aria.


Back to the thriving part:
Life expectancy and blood types.
I only know of two studies.
One European (Greece) showing higher life expectancy for blood type A.
The other is from Asia (Japan) showing elevated frequencies of blood type B amongst centenarians.
The study of blood types from ancient Hebrew burial grounds had a very small amount of specimens, but the findings were still significant.



> Sixty-eight ancient skeletons, unearthed at Jerusalem and En Gedi and, according to the archeological data belonging to Jewish residents of these places from about 1,600 to 2,000 years ago, were ABO-typed by means of the hemagglutination-inhibition test. The blood groups of 13 skeletons were undiagnosable and the remaining 55 showed the following distribution: *30.91% A-group*, *14.54% B-group*, *50.91% AB-group* and *3.64% O-group*. According to these findings, the population to which these skeletons belonged must have had a high frequency of genes IA and IB, and a low occurrence of O blood group and its related IO gene.


https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...cient-hebrews/

----------


## firetown

Apparently A.E. Mourant believed that the Rh(D) negative blood factor originated around 50,000 years ago in the area now Southwest France among a Neanderthaloid-like population:
https://www.rhesusnegative.net/stayn...e-rh-negative/

----------


## Wanderer

Chimps gorillas and other apes have blood types. Blood types predate modern humans

----------


## Wanderer

If you are blood type B
You are gorilla


If you are blood type A 
You are a chimp
[Img]

https://animalfactguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/02/chimpanzee_iStock-584864478-e1644287772737.jpg[/img]

Blood type O
You are most likely a old world monkey or related to homo habalis

----------


## Dibran

AB Negative here.

----------

